# Estonian: Jäääär



## frankcostello

What is the exact meaning of this word? Is it commonly used? How is it used in a sentence?


----------



## LilianaB

It means the edge of the ice, but I do not know anything else about it. I know only a few words in Estonian. It is a name of a rock group.


----------



## Maroseika

At least in Finnish Jää means ice.


----------



## Tiuhti

_Jäär _is estonian for aries (astrological sign), and I think it's also the animal that represents the sign (which I don't know in English and can't be bothered to look up. Goat?).


----------



## ancalimon

Maybe this Estonian word and the similar Finnish word and Persian cam (glass) (which Turkish borrowed) are related?


----------



## LilianaB

The name of the rock group is Jaaaar, and it is not a mistake: all of the a letters have their function. From what I know and I have read it means the edge of the ice, the edge where the ice ends. So hopefully this is what it means. I do not speak Estonian, but this is a very nice group and I know a few words that are of interest to me in that language.


----------



## Tiuhti

Hihi, that's right, all the ä's fooled me. It's definetly 'edge of the ice', _jää _is ice and _äär _is edge. Would be _jään ääri _in my native Finnish, two words, so I didn't even think of the possibility of an word with four _ä_. But there you have it, so sorry about the aries  Also note that the dots on the letters make a huge difference as well,_ a_ is a different letter from _ä _in both Estonian and Finnish, _Jaaaar _would be an altogether different story - the rock group is not familiar to me at all, so no comments on which one is the name (though of course I understand you simply might not be able to dot you ä:s on your keyboard).


----------



## LilianaB

Yes, thank you. I am sorry about the diacritics. I was not sure where to find them. The original post had them.


----------

